# Has any one read 'The Once and Future King'?



## Charlie (Feb 23, 2004)

I was wandering around in the bookstore I work in and came across a copy of T.H. White's 'The Once and Future King'.  I read it and loved it.  It was just one of those books I had to like.  The writing was simple and easy to read.  But when I asked some people I know if they had read it, not one of them even seemed to have heard of it (or only vaguely if they had).  Has anyone here ever read it?  What did you think?


----------



## Lily (Feb 23, 2004)

I read it a while ago, so I don't remember much of it, but I do remember that I loved it, and that it started my passion for Arthurian literature. Now I have to pick it up again . . .

If you liked that, though, try Molly Cochran's _The Forever King_. It's a modern take on King Arthur. Or maybe a better description would be that it's a King Arthur resurrected story. Or something. Anyway, that's an excellent book too.


----------



## Pawn (Feb 25, 2004)

I haven't, but would very much like to. If it comes recommended, maybe i'll give it a try.


----------



## -Collidescope- (Aug 17, 2004)

I did read it for a book club I was in.
 I enjoyed it quite a lot, it was one of the first 'middle ages' books I had read, and it sparked my interest in fantasy, before that all the fantasy I had read was The Hobbit and LOTR.
        It really is a shame that it has dropped in popularity when put against these lame new fantasy novels where the main point of them is to put a naked girl throwing a spear on the cover or write some kind of 'epic romance' or something. 

   Disgusted and searching for a tube of white poweder to put in my drink,
_* Collideascope*_


----------



## singlemanks (Sep 8, 2004)

*Highschool assignments*

As a senior in high school, aside from studying British literature, in our system, you're assigned the largest writing assignment:  a 20 page author review.  Ghastly.  There weren't any British authors I really wanted to study.  So I chose a single book, which in actuality was written as a trilogy:  The Once and Future King.  (Let me tell you how fast and hard I had to talk to get it past the teacher too!)

I think its a story of one man's descent into madness, honestly.  T.H. White was literally quite insane by his death.  Additionally, he was a pedophile.  The trilogy is a natural progression for a man's life.  All bright and bubbly at the beginning (the screenplay for Disney's Sword in the Stone was adapted from TH White) to a grim, bleak end of an era.  While it may be an easy read, if you look past the surface and begin to read the underlying emotion, I think you'll find a much more complex book than you orignially thought.


----------

